# Cow swelling around tailhead and pin, had a breech this spring slightly swollen ever since. Just recently tripled in size.



## Melissa (Sep 28, 2021)

Has anyone ever seen or heard of this before? please advise our vet has no idea...


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Never had that happen to our cows. Give her a _*very *_*small dose of bute* if she is over 20 months and send a picture to a different vet. Hopefully he or she can give you some insight without having to come out.

Could be some sort of hematoma? Is it hard or puffy or feels like there is liquid inside?


----------



## rwixom911 (9 mo ago)

Melissa. Whatever happened with this cow? We have one that looks just like her. And our vet is also at a loss. Swelling happened over several days. She just calved. Calf seems normal. Placenta was pretty large and thick. Hard to tear open.


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

rwixom911 said:


> Melissa. Whatever happened with this cow? We have one that looks just like her. And our vet is also at a loss. Swelling happened over several days. She just calved. Calf seems normal. Placenta was pretty large and thick. Hard to tear open.


@rwixom911:
Please start a thread and post some pictures please...I will try to help and advise you!


----------

